# Trai 'makes you pay' for supporting net neutrality



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 27, 2015)

NEW DELHI: In a move that threatens the privacy of over a million internet users in India, the Telecom Regulatory Authority of India (Trai) has released the list of email IDs from which it received responses regarding net neutrality.

Trai on March 27 had put up a consultation paper on its website asking users to give their views on net neutrality in India. The last day to vote for the campaign was April 24. The list is published on its website and has emails categorized by date; the data is available for all dates between March 27 and April 24, except April 14 and 15. The document can also be searched via keywords.

The regulatory body says that it has received large number of comments from the stakeholders on its Consultation paper on "Regulatory Framework for OTT services". So to aid the reading of comments, it has divided them into three blocks -- 'comments from the service providers', 'comments from the service providers' association' and 'comments from other stakeholders' (this includes individuals, organizations, consulting firms etc).

It further asks stakeholders to send their counter comments to advqos@trai.gov.in by including 'counter comments' in the subject of the email.

This move has led to widespread criticism of Trai, slamming the organization for making it easy for spammers to get a huge database of email IDs in one fell swoop.

The consultation paper on net neutrality asked the public a total of 20 questions about the topic and whether OTT services like WhatsApp and Skype should pay extra for data consumed by users.


Net neutrality implies that all websites and services should be treated equal and there should be no discrimination in terms of speed and cost of access. This means that a telco can't block a certain website (because of commercial or other interests) or promote one service over the other.

It also means that an internet provider or telco cannot throttle speeds for one service or charge extra. Indian mobile operators say that they have made big infrastructure investments in creating networks and OTT players are getting a free run.


Trai 'makes you pay' for supporting net neutrality - The Times of India


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2015)

WTF  man... 

Who the hell are employed at TRAI? Noobs? or Oldies?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2015)

These bloody retards. I knew they were up to no good.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2015)

Vyom said:


> WTF  man...
> 
> Who the hell are employed at TRAI? Noobs? or *Oldies?*



Latter for sure!


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2015)

I think before they needed opinions from general people about Net Neutrality, they needed a basic lesson on how internet works from general people. 

- - - Updated - - -

Website of TRAI, (*trai.gov.in/) is not opening at my end. Did they take the whole site down?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 27, 2015)

haha

anyone see a low orbit ion cannon on the horizon?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 27, 2015)

My 10 email id's are at mercy of spammers now ...Need to create a new one and make it permanent


----------



## ratul (Apr 27, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I think before they needed opinions from general people about Net Neutrality, they needed a basic lesson on how internet works from general people.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Website of TRAI, (*trai.gov.in/) is not opening at my end. Did they take the whole site down?





Anorion said:


> haha
> 
> anyone see a low orbit ion cannon on the horizon?



Net Neutrality: TRAI’s website hacked by Anonymous after regulator makes 1 mn email IDs public | The Indian Express


----------



## Anorion (Apr 27, 2015)

Consultation Paper : Telecom Regulatory Authority of India

working fine for me. This is link to comments. 

working?

I like this. I want to read all the reactions now.
This is good, transparent way to go about things. Your inbox can handle a little spam.

seems to me most people have reacted about the issue without first reading the consultation paper.

anyone spotted their own reaction?

Oh boy this is a gold mine. Going through the reactions of the service providers.

Haha looks like bsnl sent in a hard copy: *trai.gov.in/Comments/Service-Providers/BSNL.pdf
Reliance is like Professor Umbridge's speech : *trai.gov.in/Comments/Service-Providers/RCOM-Response.pdf

the emerging picture seems to be that this is TRAI's problem of providing cheap spectrum, which is mismanaged and partially unused. Providers and consumers are on the same side.


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 27, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Consultation Paper : Telecom Regulatory Authority of India
> 
> working fine for me. This is link to comments.
> 
> ...



It is back again and the list is still there as few people reported.

- - - Updated - - -

edit- again down


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2015)

I can't open any links shared by you. Neither I can open the home page of TRAI. Is it just me?

- - - Updated - - -

Nvm.. so it's down again for everyone.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 27, 2015)

crafty kids, those anon. Taking credit while relying on automatic DDoS courtesy population of India.

somebody torrent all that, and relieve the TRAI of their burden. 

Adobe must be celebrating, because finally some organization found .pdf the most convenient format to use.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2015)

Site is back. One excerpt from the Airtel's document:



> "The  Authority  has  also  highlighted  that  sufficient information must be available to end users to make informed choices, and that they should be able to act on this information by switching  providers if they so desire".



Translation?
"FU consumers. If you don't like our policies, you can switch over to some other player (thou who also would shift to our policies soon enough).". 

- - - Updated - - -

Interesting to read common people's responses. Starting posts are genuinely written by people themselves while later emails are just the copy pasted content hosted on *savetheinternet.in/


----------



## Anorion (Apr 27, 2015)

the most well reasoned is this one > *trai.gov.in/Comments/Service-Providers-Association/IAMAI.pdf 
this one is funny, terse, and brutally to the point, almost ironic > *trai.gov.in/Comments/Service-Providers-Association/ISPAI.pdf


----------



## Flash (Apr 27, 2015)

Making email IDs of users public, who supported the net neutrality on the behalf of other netizens? 
Somebody should hack the browser history of TRAI persons, and post publicly with a picture and a link to their facebook page.


----------



## rufFi (Apr 27, 2015)

Net neutrality can well be a thing of past in India,b'cos of typical reasons(no. of operators,Modi's digital India plan,lobbying by bharti,rcom and voda, tcom. cos. are de facto major ISP'S in India's poor landline based broadband penetration and they need funds to develop their infra. in rural areas as they want to fullfill digital India's plan of our PM,there are many in TRAI who are against net- neutrality)
Alas, rahul baba is with us


----------



## Anorion (Apr 28, 2015)

looks like the telecom services and telecom services associations had their own version of savetheinternet.in
all of them use "same services, same rules" multiple times in the document
all of them use the phraseology "net equality" to talk about the challenge of getting those who don't use the internet on the phone, and the rural population on the internet. They make it look like the telecom operators are providing some kind of public service instead of doing business. 
there is also "regulatory equality"
all of them use the example of toll free numbers to show there is nothing wrong with zero rated plans and anyone who wants to pay for the bandwidth so people can use their services should be allowed to do so
there are other sentences in common too, the opening is the same in many


----------



## $hadow (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't know wither the people at TRAI do not know about twitter or are just trying to show themselves as lame by still not covering it up.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I don't know wither the people at TRAI do not know about twitter or are just trying to show themselves as lame by still not covering it up.



They don't have to show that they are lame.


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 29, 2015)

Now are id's are gonna be filled with ad's and other superfluous stuff


----------



## Flash (Apr 30, 2015)

TRoll Authority of India.


----------



## Cruzy (Apr 30, 2015)

Flash said:


> TRoll Authority of India.


Lol...
So true


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 30, 2015)

Didnt get any spam since 2 days. Is this a good sign?


----------



## Flash (Apr 30, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> Didnt get any spam since 2 days. Is this a good sign?


Brace yourself.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

God bless the Indian authorities.


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 30, 2015)

I have already started getting 'explosive enlargement pills' ads in my mailbox


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

WOW time to create filters now.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 30, 2015)

continue here > *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/190737-trai-invites-indians-comment-net-neutrality-10.html


----------

